# I don't trust UberEats on Christmas



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DD is garbage, Same usual garbage but worse with insulting far distances. They hide tips so they are doing themselves a disservice when no one will work for free on a holiday. 

I got a great UberEats Ping $18 for 3 miles, but it's a place I never heard of, so it will be closed when I get there, or it will be a surprise order and pay, which is not happening.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tips should be an incentive. Hiding them, is a disincentive.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Tips should be an incentive. Hiding them, is a disincentive.


It is, why would DoorDash hide a tip if they need you to do the ride. makes no sense. If they need me to do a 5 mile ride and I am 5 miles from the store show me $10 and I pass, Show me $15 and if depends on the store.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> It is, why would DoorDash hide a tip if they need you to do the ride. makes no sense. If they need me to do a 5 mile ride and I am 5 miles from the store show me $10 and I pass, Show me $15 and if depends on the store.


The reason they hide the tip is that they DON'T always hide the tip.
You don't know if that $8 offer has a hidden tip or not.
Newbie nature is to accept it in anticipation of seeing the hidden tip afterwards. Of course, most of the time there is no hidden tip, so you delivered an order which, had you known there was no hidden tip, you would not have accepted.

That is why they sometimes hide the tip.
Therefore, if the offer is not good enough to accept based on what is visible, don;t accept it.
If we all do that, they will stop this practice.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I so rarely see a hidden tip unless its just rounded up to the next dollar by dd.

Hidden tip = no tip, = no pay = free delivery


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> The reason they hide the tip is that they DON'T always hide the tip.
> You don't know if that $8 offer has a hidden tip or not.
> Newbie nature is to accept it in anticipation of seeing the hidden tip afterwards. Of course, most of the time there is no hidden tip, so you delivered an order which, had you known there was no hidden tip, you would not have accepted.
> 
> ...


There is another reason they hide the tip. They give us half pay for reporting closed restaurants properly. So if they send and order out for $8 with a hidden tip it means they only have to pay you $4. Had they told you that you would be making $15 on that with the full tip they would have to pay $7.50.

Also as a driver you know that a 2 mile $7.25 ride may have a hidden tip but an 8 mile $7.25 ride won't. Because if they need you to do the order they will tell you the full amount os sometimes they will do something stupid like hide 75 cents. 

Today they needed me to do rides and they did hide some of the tip, but enough so the ride paid very well anyway.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> DD is garbage, Same usual garbage but worse with insulting far distances. They hide tips so they are doing themselves a disservice when no one will work for free on a holiday.
> 
> I got a great UberEats Ping $18 for 3 miles, but it's a place I never heard of, so it will be closed when I get there, or it will be a surprise order and pay, which is not happening.


Surprise order and pay, what does that mean?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I did not like Uber yesterday. They were running promos, but cheapo promos, like $5 for 3 drives from 11 am to 2 pm. No pings till maybe 1:25, and then five $2-3 ones for significant distances. My favorite one was $2 for 11 miles.

Was the same for the morning block (8 to 11).

The promo never changes, but I never see all day promos anymore. All are 3-hour blocks with no pings till the last hour.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Surprise order and pay, what does that mean?


When they give you an offer and don't tell you it's order and pay until you get there. Or don't tell you at all and you think it will be ready and they don't even have an UE tablet there.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> When they give you an offer and don't tell you it's order and pay until you get there. Or don't tell you at all and you think it will be ready and they don't even have an UE tablet there.


‘You mean once your get there you have to order the food and pay for it? I’ve never done eats, so I have no clue.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> When they give you an offer and don't tell you it's order and pay until you get there. Or don't tell you at all and you think it will be ready and they don't even have an UE tablet there.


Are you sure you were talking about UE? I remember that working with Postmates and doordash, they send you a card for order and pay. To my knowledge, I never received a card from UE. One of the things I enjoy is the fact that I don't have to do anything but go in and grab the food and go out, each and every time.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I did not like Uber yesterday. They were running promos, but cheapo promos, like $5 for 3 drives from 11 am to 2 pm. No pings till maybe 1:25, and then five $2-3 ones for significant distances. My favorite one was $2 for 11 miles.
> 
> Was the same for the morning block (8 to 11).
> 
> The promo never changes, but I never see all day promos anymore. All are 3-hour blocks with no pings till the last hour.


UE yesterday was better than I expected. With the quests and some nice orders, I made $250 in the 8 hours I worked. Even got a $26 tip on top of a $11 / 7 mile delivery.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> Are you sure you were talking about UE? I remember that working with Postmates and doordash, they send you a card for order and pay. To my knowledge, I never received a card from UE. One of the things I enjoy is the fact that I don't have to do anything but go in and grab the food and go out, each and every time.


Yeah UE sends you a card but I think you have to opt in.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> ‘You mean once your get there you have to order the food and pay for it? I’ve never done eats, so I have no clue.


Yeah.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Hiding tips is a dishonest practice from these companies, I'm surprised they get away with it and haven't been sued yet.


----------



## Smokeybear420g (Dec 27, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> There is another reason they hide the tip. They give us half pay for reporting closed restaurants properly. So if they send and order out for $8 with a hidden tip it means they only have to pay you $4. Had they told you that you would be making $15 on that with the full tip they would have to pay $7.50.
> 
> Also as a driver you know that a 2 mile $7.25 ride may have a hidden tip but an 8 mile $7.25 ride won't. Because if they need you to do the order they will tell you the full amount os sometimes they will do something stupid like hide 75 cents.
> 
> Today they needed me to do rides and they did hide some of the tip, but enough so the ride paid very well anyway.


Another reason they hide it is because they want you to take the low orders. If you keep taking low orders you will keep the avg. customer base in your area happy. It also pushes those no tip orders to the top over the hidden tip.


----------

